# ideas for area under radio?



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

what can i put in the area undr the rdaio in my sentra? its pretty empty, and id like something to go there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm not sure on how far along you are, but gauges and controllers(EXP. S-AFC) would be a nice touch.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yEAH Its a perfect area for sum gauges..... oil-fuel-temp.....etc.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

or you could do what i do put your loose change in there. perfect for toll money when on your spur of the moment travels. i got me a little zipper change thingy, so its all organized and doesnt' slide around. its made of that fake leather stuff, got it for free at my Credit Union's annual meeting.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I used to have a couple switches mounted on mine - there's probably a pic floating around somewhere. Basically, get a piece of Plexi cut to the size of the panel, paint it black or something, and mount whatever you want down there. It's also a good spot for an EQ or DIN-sized DSP if you're an audio fanatic.


----------



## bwolf123 (Jul 24, 2002)

*under radio*

Single DIN equilizer


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have the same problem, gauges dont seem like a bad choice but they seem a little low. I would have to lower the radio and move that little box thing up. I might just put an equalizer though.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have switches inside:


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

my setup is like that minus the switches. Do you think it would be a good idea to put gauges there?? Would it be possible to switch that hole and the radio??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, the radio and the hole can be swapped with no modification. just pull out 4 screws, swap them, and put it back in. another thing people are trying to do is swap the HVAC below the radio. but that requires more work. anyway, I'll try to find sum pix of a car I saw at chef's dyno day that had these dials.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I got an air freshener in mine


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

*add on cd*

I bought an add-on cd player off ebay for it....like 100 bucks and i got cd cassette and radio....all stock parts.....no one will steal a stock radio......or more then likely not.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

my se came with the double din cd/cassette .... when i had my pioneer installed the kit came with a nice little tray under it...


my wife throws her glasses in there and thats about all its good for...!!!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I really hate that lil tray. Everything i put in there, when i go to accelerate falls to the floorboard.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I put my car stereo remotes in there. They are velcroed down so they wont fall out, used to happen all the time


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

haha.... i threw my control and velcrow in the door hadle hole...
i messedup my custom paint job and it was an easy coverup....lol


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

I stuck some 1.5inch gauges in there. looks good.Yea they are alittle low but looks almost factory.I used some black electrical tape on the right hand side of the gauges to angle them twords the driver some to increase viewing.I used {dont laugh until you have seen it}a vhs tape case you know the black textured ones.Shoot throw some armoral on it and it macthes the texture on my dash perfect.I drilled some holes in that tray thingy to run my senders through.Or you know what would look even better aluminum.Oh well the plastic was easier to cut and work with.


----------

